
An easy introduction to writing webapps in Go - thewhitetulip
https://www.gitbook.com/book/thewhitetulip/webapp-with-golang-anti-textbook
======
thewhitetulip
Github repo at [https://github.com/thewhitetulip/web-dev-golang-anti-
textboo...](https://github.com/thewhitetulip/web-dev-golang-anti-textbook/)

